# clenbuteral



## asnof (Oct 16, 2011)

you guys are probably soooo tired of hearing about it but....
Ive done a lot of research and go to school and school requires a really steady hand for me so i cant be all shaky, besides the teachers already think i have a drug problem the last thing i need them to do is accuse me of smoking crack while goin to school.

so how long are the effects on a daily basis?

would it be possible to take it after school(3-4pm) and be asleep by 10-11?

why is HIIT style training to be avoided?

would it effect me if i took it on sat/sun only, while doing insanity 60(dvd workout routine 5 days a week)

is a specialized diet or modifications to a diet required?

ive heard of a burnout period, does this occur daily? what about when the cycle is done?
last thing i wanna do is do a cycle then feel like a bag of *** for a few weeks

is it anything like drinking too much caffeine?

is there any long term damage done to my beta 2 receptors?

please dont flame, im just trying to gain some knowlege, and thanks for your helpfull


----------



## VladTepes (Oct 17, 2011)

asnof said:


> you guys are probably soooo tired of hearing about it but....
> Ive done a lot of research and go to school and school requires a really steady hand for me so i cant be all shaky, besides the teachers already think i have a drug problem the last thing i need them to do is accuse me of smoking crack while goin to school.
> 
> so how long are the effects on a daily basis?  *Shakes didn't last long for me, 30-60 minutes and they weren't that bad or all that noticeable to other people.*
> ...



Answered in bold. If you're that worried about it you can try an EC stack instead.


----------



## PappyMason (Oct 18, 2011)

Clen gave me jittery hands once in a while. Sweating for me increased a little. I did lose weight (4 lbs) but I stopped cause i was losing muscle as well. My results may differ from other people


----------



## kontour (Oct 18, 2011)

Who takes clen during prep?


----------



## blasphemyweb (Oct 19, 2011)

If you're still at school I'd avoid it. Sort your diet out first and see how it goes.


----------



## bjg (Oct 19, 2011)

asnof said:


> you guys are probably soooo tired of hearing about it but....
> Ive done a lot of research and go to school and school requires a really steady hand for me so i cant be all shaky, besides the teachers already think i have a drug problem the last thing i need them to do is accuse me of smoking crack while goin to school.
> 
> so how long are the effects on a daily basis?
> ...



why are you messing with clenbuterol? did you try other alternatives???who prescribed them to you???
just quit that and use other methods.
your body is not a testing lab.


----------



## TBLAZIN (Oct 19, 2011)

love that clen.... tightens me right up,,, 2 week on 2 week off, keep the diet right, 1 1/2 months u will be REAL happy w/results


----------



## TBLAZIN (Oct 19, 2011)

save it for summer time tho, u dont want to make a habit out of it, maybe 2 month TOTAL out of the year is all i would do


----------



## colorado (Oct 19, 2011)

I HATE the way clen makes me feel. The shaking to too much. You can't hide it from people. Plus, clen it weak. If it worked really well, maybe I could get over the shakes. But it's weak and not worth the sides.


----------



## Olddawg71 (Oct 19, 2011)

colorado said:


> I HATE the way clen makes me feel. The shaking to too much. You can't hide it from people. Plus, clen it weak. If it worked really well, maybe I could get over the shakes. But it's weak and not worth the sides.



I feel the exact same way. I don't like Clen. It didn't work well for me and I could not stand the shakes.


----------



## Soldier-4-Hire (Oct 20, 2011)

My wife just started clen today. She is hoping that it will help her loose some of that stubbern fat that she finds difficult to deminish, (Back fat on the kidney areas) and tighten up the rest of her body a bit. She has been on a pretty diciplined diet, a healthy non starving diet for quite some time now. Anavar (oral) and Winstrol, taken seperately at different times (injects) have really helped her come a long way in her weight loss. (172 to 150) This was also with a near dialy yoga workout, with cardio 2 times a week. 

Now several months later, she weighs 154 pounds and steady. So now were on to Clen. Any advice to help her loose that back fat on the kidney areas while on clen would be most appreciated. Thanks !!


----------



## Soldier-4-Hire (Oct 20, 2011)

Ps.
I dont wish people to think she is lazy, so I must clear the assumptions if any. We have 2 kiddos, and my oldest is a special needs kid with angleman syndrom. So working out for her has become extremely difficult, thus prevents her achieving her goal. I just work to damn much or I would relieve her daily so she could go to the gym as she would like. 

Just wanted to clear the air with that lol As my wife is not lazy, just 24/7 caring for our two kids.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 20, 2011)

Soldier-4-Hire said:


> My wife just started clen today. She is hoping that it will help her loose some of that stubbern fat that she finds difficult to deminish, (Back fat on the kidney areas) and tighten up the rest of her body a bit. She has been on a pretty diciplined diet, a healthy non starving diet for quite some time now. Anavar (oral) and Winstrol, taken seperately at different times (injects) have really helped her come a long way in her weight loss. (172 to 150) This was also with a near dialy yoga workout, with cardio 2 times a week.
> 
> Now several months later, she weighs 154 pounds and steady. So now were on to Clen. Any advice to help her loose that back fat on the kidney areas while on clen would be most appreciated. Thanks !!



If her diet is great than she will be pleased with clen. Be sure to watch carb intake and eat A LOT of clean protein food and veggies.
Taking Taurine with clen is a good idea since clen depletes Taurine from the heart. Buy Taurine and take it 3-5 g daily.
Clen is best taken 2 weeks on / 2 weeks off. Btw, how much is she taking?

She should also up the cardio to at least 3-4 times a week.


----------

